# Is she going into labor!?



## PantoneH

Today we have some blood. Good or bad????? Shes been acting wierd for the past three days.


----------



## sweetgoats

No that looks more like a plug. from the picture her Udder needs to fill a bit more.

She is getting close for sure.


----------



## PantoneH

Shes also posting her legs out. (?) like putting them back just a bit farther than normal


----------



## PantoneH

And drinking ALOT of water.... Barely ate her feed


----------



## sweetgoats

Is she filling really big and tight? It does not look like it in the picture, but that could be me.


----------



## PantoneH

When i brushed a hand against her belly shw did feel tight maybe having contractions? She is having a fit now that im not out there with her... Put fudge in there with her but domino was butting her. So i had to take her out.


----------



## PantoneH

Uptop its squishy but the bottem half if her belly, behind the ribs its tight and pretty firm


----------



## Jessica84

She means the goats bag.......do you know how to feel for ligs??? If not do a fast search....I'm not even going to try and explains


----------



## PantoneH

Heres how she is standing


----------



## PantoneH

Her ligs are gone. Have been nothing but mush for the past four days and sorry idk why it wont post my photos the way theyre taken.... Right side up!! Lol everytike i even attempt to touch her udder she put her head down or swings them horns at me so i slap her nose and i finally stopped trying


----------



## HoosierShadow

Hmmm... her udder doesn't look ready to me, but you just never know with some does. Typically they get very full/tight and shiny. 
Our does will usually want to be off by themselves, they may talk to their babies, stare at the walls/ceiling, Paw at the ground/bedding, some are so into it you'd think they were digging a hole to china lol
Some will be up and down, up and down. May even become very clingy.
We had a doe that would throw a major fit if I wasn't right there with her. We even had another doe and baby in the stall next to her, but nope, she wanted me.
Also...stretching. Most does going into labor will give some good stretches now and then trying to get babies in position. Sometimes, that process can seem to take forever.


----------



## PantoneH

She is craning her neck backwards over her shoulders then come forward again. And shes yawning like crazy and she has been up and down. Pawing just a bit before she lays down. Ive been up all week caring for a sick horse.... Whats another day and night? :crazy:


----------



## NyGoatMom

I had a doe that yawned in early labor....like very frequently...


----------



## PantoneH

sweetgoats said:


> Is she filling really big and tight? It does not look like it in the picture, but that could be me.


Sorry, no but it feels like its got a good amount in there. Full. Thats the only way i can describe it. She still has more of that pink red discharge.those babies in there are active tonight. I can even see bulges pupping out on her rumen side. Shes calm when im out there and she paws and lays down.... Then when i get up she is like where are you going? I had to give in to the urge for a hot shower so i bet when i go back out there in a bit to check her again she is wigging out.


----------



## NyGoatMom

My does last year did not want me to leave either....I slept on a chair in the stall and the one kidded around 6 am... I coulda been in bed all night! :doh:


----------



## PantoneH

Well my husband works night shift so he doesnt get home til eleven and we usually dont go to bed til 1-230.... So i may stay inside unless we have drastic changes. And if so ill camp out in the stall with her


----------



## PantoneH

Sure enough shes pacing waiting for me. So i guess im going to eat dinner early and sti outside with her


----------



## Jessica84

Her bag really does not look ready but I do have one that will blow up right after she kids. Do you have a due date on her??? Either way by the way your describing things kids are on the way. When did she start to loose her plug??? Hope you get some sleep


----------



## PantoneH

Today was when she started losing it. Yesterday and lastnight she was acting wierd and seperating herself the last week to the rear part of the barn but no plug or other discharge. Todays the first type of discharge shes had. And me too. I would feel better to sit outside with her incase something does happen. Im hoping she goes tonight but tomorrow would be better lol thanks!


----------



## PantoneH

Oh! Also she is a ff, this is her first pregnancy


----------



## PantoneH

Also she is burping alot. Shes sleeping now but good lord is she burping. :/ lol its gross bc now this barn smells like goaty gas hahaha


----------



## NyGoatMom

Any news?


----------



## PantoneH

Her hoohah seems alittle more swollen than yesterday. She ate all of her beet pulp and nothing weird today. Hm


----------



## happybleats

Sounds like beginning stages of labor...

Happy Kidding


----------



## PantoneH

Her whole tail head and vulva looks really swollen when she lays down. Is that normal? She's curled up in a ball with her face against her belly. The baby's have definitely dropped. They're kicking a rapid staccato against her lower right side just above her udder. =D so glad were not having issues as of yet. *knock on wood* I'll get a picture on here in a sec of how swollen her tail head is....


----------



## PantoneH

happybleats said:


> Sounds like beginning stages of labor...
> 
> Happy Kidding


Do you mean the burping or all what I posted? LOL just a little confused. :whatgoat:
And thx!!! Thinking pink and I am uber excited!


----------



## PantoneH

Here's one... I've tried to upload it five times....


----------



## happybleats

> She is craning her neck backwards over her shoulders then come forward again. And shes yawning like crazy and she has been up and down. Pawing just a bit before she lays down


This is all signs o early stages of Kidding, burping is a good sign her rumen is in top shape lol....the pressure of her laying down will really make her back end pooch out...Ibeleive its because everythingis so loose and thinned, ready for kidding...Looks like you will be seeing kids before long...

Happy and safe Kidding


----------



## NyGoatMom

How is she?


----------



## toth boer goats

How is she?


----------



## happybleats

any babies yet??


----------



## PantoneH

Omgosh STILL NOTHING!!!! Im officially going goat crazy! :crazy: i do have good news. Domino (the one thats pregnant and mean-) was out with fudge and chip (my other munchies) jumping on pallets and just running rampant in the pasture with little button, my three week old pygmy! It was so adorable and i was so happy it looks as though they've accepted him into the herd  Ive been running around all day today so im inside taking a break. Gonna soak some beet pulp in some hot water and give her a warm treat when i go check on her in an hour or so. She cried for about fove minutes tonight when i put her in the kidding barn but is quiet and laying down now. Weird. She did have some brown stuff on the outerlips of her vulva. And her poops are a little soft.


----------



## happybleats

I love to watch my goats play...seeing thesebig ol' girls act like kids is very entertaining!!

Humm... maybe her loose stools is from too much good stuff? how much beet pulp is she getting? Did she get extra graze, feed or anything new?


----------



## PantoneH

I did leave her out for a few extra hours today maybe she was able to stay in the woods on our property alittle longer. Saw wahat looked like large sees on her butt i need to watch what she eats too. I just dropped a 4/5 bale of tifton9 in there but i dot think that would effect her after only 1 1/2 hours.... But now shes laying down. Checked her out and no streaming no nothing Dx but she got left out at least another 2 1/2 hrs bc i had to feed alpacas at my friends farm and we were out in skipperville transportin a twelve foot tall chicken coop i build. Lets just say glad to be HOME! Lol
And the brown on the lips pf her vulva didnt look like from poop her poop wasnt that soft it was still beans but soft beans. Kinda mushed together but still formed well.... Idk what it is from. Im hoping she has them soon!


----------



## PantoneH

Omgosh i think she may go tonight she is restless and stretching and mehing soflty to her belly. And her breathings picked up. Her udder isnt huge but definately tight


----------



## NyGoatMom

Woot!! Happy kidding


----------



## PantoneH

Okay so she's munching on her cud and fresh hay, and I tried to mess with her checking for discharge and she chased me out of the kid barn! So maybe I should just let her do her own thing? Still breathing fast. I can feel her ligaments not as hard but they're there. Any advice?
And did I mention that she will not let me touch her....?


----------



## ksalvagno

She has babies in there squishing her organs so they do stuff like breath heavier. Just check on her but you don't have to physically touch her. When she is actually in labor you will know.


----------



## PantoneH

Thanks Mrs Karen!


----------



## happybleats

how exciting!!!


----------



## PantoneH

happybleats said:


> how exciting!!!


Very!!!!! Gonna stay up tonight and see what happens.... and I luv watching my goats run and play too! Domino does sometimes but fudge (2yrs old) and chip (the buck-turning a year in February or March,)get so excited when I come out to pet and love on them they twist their little bodies around as they leap into the air!


----------



## wendylou

I can't wait to know! I'm excited!


----------



## PantoneH

Me too. =) I can't wait.... So excited. I'll keep yall posted. =D


----------



## PantoneH

Sorry guys. I can't last another minute. =-= I'm passing out. Setting my alarm for 0500 to go take a look out there....fingers Crosse for good weather....supposed to pour for three days. May nee to move her to the big barn with fudge.


----------



## PantoneH

So her vulva is pink/red andher sides are DEF hollow todayZ ligs are gone again today too.


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh man, still nothing?


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas

We had a doe that was showing signs of labor and went in and out of labor for a week she gave birth to twins after that


----------



## PantoneH

toth boer goats said:


> Oh man, still nothing?


Nope. Nothing. At in laws right now for the day. Moved her to the big barn with fudge and put my buck in the kid stall. I'll check her when I get home
:GAAH:


----------



## kccjer

Sounds like what I went through. Lol


----------



## toth boer goats

She will have then eventually, but in the meantime, try not to pull your hair out.


----------



## PantoneH

Wow i nevee knew a goat could sleep SO HARD! is that also a sign shes close? I went out there and she didnt wake up at all til i started searchig for her ligs- theyre back- but she was literally comatose.


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas

PantoneH said:


> Wow i nevee knew a goat could sleep SO HARD! is that also a sign shes close? I went out there and she didnt wake up at all til i started searchig for her ligs- theyre back- but she was literally comatose.


Thats a definite sign that shes get ready to birth


----------



## HoosierShadow

Could be, or could be that she just fell into a deep sleep 
That happened to me on Thurs. One of our young does who is due in late Feb was sound asleep. She didn't hear me approach, love on her mama a few feet away, etc. Took her buddy next to her moving before she even attempted to wake up lol


----------



## PantoneH

Scared me to death I thought she curled up and died I came in the house yelling for my husband to come help me. :doh: needless to say when we went out and checked he logs and started talking to her an She gave us this look that said why'd you wake me up!? I was pretty embarrassed. Hubby was laughing pretty hard.


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas

PantoneH said:


> Scared me to death I thought she curled up and died I came in the house yelling for my husband to come help me. :doh: needless to say when we went out and checked he logs and started talking to her an She gave us this look that said why'd you wake me up!? I was pretty embarrassed. Hubby was laughing pretty hard.


Haha im sorry but thats awesome


----------



## happybleats

I think Goat snicker at us after giving us scare...they enjoy it!


----------



## PantoneH

Okay so shes got. Bit of darke blood dried on her vulva. Is that the rest of her plug?


----------



## toth boer goats

You shouldn't see blood, unless she just kidded or she has a cut possibly?
But no, that isn't the plug, you shouldn't see blood with the plug.


----------



## happybleats

how is her behavior?


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Could it be poop or dirt? A couple of my girls had a dark smear back there the other day but on closer inspection they just sat in something


----------



## PantoneH

It may be poop bc she pooped before I left and it had mucus in in. Yuk. I'm gonna go home and check her before I go to bed


----------



## PantoneH

And still hates it when I touch her backside....she's laying down alot and munching on her cud and hay that's it. And sleeping really hard. And licking my face. Alot. She NEVER does that. Fudge, my other doe, is th only goat I've had that does that at all.


----------



## milk and honey

They lick a lot in labor... Lick any and everything... Good luck!


----------



## PantoneH

Her udder looks a bit bigger... This is yesterdays photos


----------



## PantoneH

Argh i hate waiting. Shes driving me crazy now i cant even get hands on her.


----------



## happybleats

LOL..she sounds VERY close..maybe Christmas Adam babies ....( Adam comes before eve and eve before Christmas hehehe)


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

happybleats said:


> LOL..she sounds VERY close..maybe Christmas Adam babies ....( Adam comes before eve and eve before Christmas hehehe)


Lol


----------



## PantoneH

Belly pic


----------



## PantoneH

And shes shifting around quite a bit. Them babies are JUMPING in there!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

I think she's ready for them to come out!


----------



## PantoneH

I wish I could get a video up! It seems stuffy in that big wide belly of hers. LOL I can't. Check her ligs now without her trying to Gore me or bite me! Then again I guess I wouldn't want some two legged woman bugging me every three hours touching tender spots on my bloated pregnant over stretched body. LOL.


----------



## PantoneH

Only reason i got this pooch pic was bc she was laying against the hay bin. I couldnt put a finger on her tail to lift it up and look! And yes she was laying down when i got this.


----------



## happybleats

OH BOY...she is all but ready!!!


----------



## LindFamilyFarm

Hope you have babies soon...


----------



## toth boer goats

Happy Kidding


----------



## nchen7

looks like she's ready to pop them out!! happy kidding and can't wait to see those babies!!!


----------



## PantoneH

Eek me too and thank you!!! I let her out to graze today and no changes. But she doesn't follow the others into the woods she's out in the pasture now and fudge and chip are about ten yards into the woods to the west. Lol I guess that's good so she doesn't pop em out where I can't see! Haha


----------



## NyGoatMom

Should be soon!


----------



## PantoneH

Nothing yet. Checked her about an hour ago. Gonna get up early and check her tomorrow. Think I may start keeping her in the pen now


----------



## toth boer goats

Anything??:thinking:


----------



## PantoneH

Nothing yet her vulva was really swollen this morning. But nothing other than that. At the in laws again I'll check on her after midnight mass


----------



## PantoneH

STIL NOTHING!:question:


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Christmas babies??


----------



## PantoneH

No Christmas babies. =(


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

There's time yet!


----------



## toth boer goats

Yep, still Christmas until midnight.


----------



## PantoneH

toth boer goats said:


> Yep, still Christmas until midnight.


Lol dont worry im loaded up on coffee


----------



## toth boer goats

Hehe. :snowman:


----------



## PantoneH

toth boer goats said:


> Hehe. :snowman:


Well guess what guys?! We have a bit of goo!!!! Gonna check her again in an hour!!!!! Yippeeeeee!:wahoo:


----------



## PantoneH

Or is it whats left of her plug? Should she lose it again? It was a slight refdish hue... Now its almost a yellow/amber?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Amber goo means things are moving along


----------



## PantoneH

NyGoatMom said:


> Amber goo means things are moving along


I looked around and no gunk on the ground. This is the first goo i have seen since her plug nearly two weeks ago (was it....?) or a week.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Has she dropped? How is her behavior? Any yawning, pawing,stretching,bleating going on? Is she more needy? Less needy? Appetite?


----------



## PantoneH

Shes eating well. Mehing softly not too loud. Gonna check her in a bit. And yes shes dropped. Hips poking out sides hollowed belly round and tight


----------



## NyGoatMom

Sounds like it is very soon then....once she starts streaming amber goo...it's go time :cowboy:


----------



## PantoneH

And she was standing with her tail straight up when we pulled in the driveway... Charged my other doe out of the barn. Checking in a bit ill let you know


----------



## PantoneH

Her ligs are virtually non existant.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

C'mon! She's got a couple hours left, depending on which part of the country you're in


----------



## wendylou

She looks like she is so ready to pop! I have been keeping up on this thread and can't believe she hasn't had them yet! Can't wait to see when she finally does


----------



## PantoneH

I'm in southeast alabama! Hah it's nearly one a.m. and m so tired. Lo was up all night cooking til 4am yesterday for Christmas dinner at the in-laws! I hope everyone had a merry Christmas!


----------



## PantoneH

wendylou said:


> She looks like she is so ready to pop! I have been keeping up on this thread and can't believe she hasn't had them yet! Can't wait to see when she finally does


Well, hopefully she has them today. Maybe my habit of feeding in the later noon Times will pay off. C'mon domino get with it!i need three girls!!!!
:kidred::kidred::kidred::hair:


----------



## jennnaragsdale

Watch close mine just delivered twins and I didn't even know her labor was that far, she did not have any streaming goo like normal. Hope you have a better out come than we did good luck!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## PantoneH

jennnaragsdale said:


> Watch close mine just delivered twins and I didn't even know her labor was that far, she did not have any streaming goo like normal. Hope you have a better out come than we did good luck!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


Everything turned out okay, I hope? And thank you!!!


----------



## PantoneH

Going to get perennial peanut for domino an my horse to put weight back on her.... She has lost a ghastly amount when she choked and bled and couldnt eat... Had to tube feed her and tubed her for water for a week and she looks bad. Gah... Ill update yall on what shes doing when i get back.


----------



## imagoatmom

Just read through this whole thread and I'm wondering how everything is going. I woke up this morning to a handsome baby buckling.... Hope things are okay!!


----------



## toth boer goats

:hug: Praying all is OK.


----------



## NyGoatMom

News?


----------



## PantoneH

This doe is driving me batty. Still nothing. What could that bit of amber-ish discharge have been? It looked like snot or a big ol booger


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol....she's just really got the Doe's Code down..and she is toying with you.


----------



## Used2bmimi

It has been my experience that they will do that. Different discharges at different times. It only really means anything to me when it is in the profuse range. I am a far cry from experienced though, so ...... Best wishes for you and happy kidding!


----------



## PantoneH

:angry:
I could scream right impatience is a virtue I do not have


----------



## PantoneH

Fixing to bundle up and go check her again. Been cooped up inside with some cuddlebugs the last three hours after I got done mixing Bermuda and perennial peanut hay for everyone


----------



## PantoneH

Used2bmimi said:


> It has been my experience that they will do that. Different discharges at different times. It only really means anything to me when it is in the profuse range. I am a far cry from experienced though, so ...... Best wishes for you and happy kidding!


Thank you!!!


----------



## PantoneH

I found this when i got home today idk wth it is! I smelled it and rubbed my fingers in it pretty hard it didnt carry a bloody smell it just smelled of urine...i know what bloody stool or old blood in urine smells like.... No foul odor of her rear either. i didnt get crimson stains in my hands and fingers. D: now im alittle worried.... If it were blood the chips would bedarker right? Maybe its where she peed and the shavings just turned red? I havent spilled any koolaide in there i swear.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Shavings and sawdust do sometimes turn red when they get wet, don't ask me why. It could be her water broke.


----------



## PantoneH

Do I have to worry if she's showing no signs? Or is it like people sometimes their bag of water would break then seal back up then break again later? Sorry for all he questions I'm just so nervous


----------



## PantoneH

No babies tonight either. Watch...she's waiting for new years. That's her due date! So hopefully she'll have them then.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

No, once the water breaks labor is imminent AFAIK. But it might have just been pee if she's not showing any other signs.


----------



## PantoneH

Okay
No signs may check her one last time before I head to bed. Thanks everyone for the help!!!


----------



## CapriGem

Get some sleep. I think they love to keep us guessing onder:


----------



## toth boer goats

It looks like a pee area, shavings do turn red, cedar shavings really do that as well as others.

If it was her water that broke, you would have slimmy(mucus) stuff there as well as water. The spot will stay wet for a long time. That looks like pee cause it absorbed. Breaking water is quite messy and there is a good puddle of it.


----------



## PantoneH

Thanks Pam. We still have a stall full of grown goat. Gonna expand the barn today with some chain link fence so she can get in the sun and out of that little 6x6 barn. Lol


----------



## goatpoultryduckrabbit

I had a doe that had a very small udder so it might be the same for her. how many months has she been pregnant?


----------



## PantoneH

Since around the first week or second week of august emori (her past owner said that she should be due around the first


----------



## PantoneH

It has changed just a little. But not too much


----------



## toth boer goats

She needs to fill more in the udder, but it is looking good.


----------



## PantoneH

Im giving her alittle perennial peanut in her coastal hay. Maybe that will help. Too


----------



## PantoneH

Okay guys im all set. Ive got my cd-t stuff  its also a tetanus toxoid too


----------



## PantoneH

I have a discharge question it looks thick and creamy and off white pic in a second


----------



## PantoneH

Her udder is huge!!!! I think shes having them TONIGHT


----------



## jennnaragsdale

Stay close!!! Yippee let the fun begin!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## happybleats

sounds like she lost her plug....could still have a bit of a wait but things are moving right along!!


----------



## PantoneH

She had slightly tinged white stuff two weeks ago i think that was her plug but this keeps coming and coming and coming out! Lol


----------



## peggy

How exciting.


----------



## PantoneH

It looked off white but then i snaped the pictures and now its amber colored. :| im hoping shes not crying wolf lol


----------



## wendylou

Excited here!!!


----------



## CapriGem

Anything to update??


----------



## PantoneH

Nothing yet. The Amber goo stopped flowing. =| ????:whatgoat:she wouldn't be still long enough for me to watch and see if she'd had any contractions. Ugh this goat!!!!!:shrug: not to mention she seriously picked the wrong night to kid! Even if she does tonight- ITS COLD AS HE'LL AND POURONG RAIN! I had to move her to my back porch bc my front pasture flooded along with the kid stall. I knew I should have put pallets and rubber mats in it today. :sigh: such a dummy ugh


----------



## Scottyhorse

This year my doe started in on labor about 20-30 mins after amber goo.


----------



## PantoneH

It was stringy amber. Maybe it was the rest of her plug. It was runny enough bc evertime shed shake her body to get the rain off her fur it would fly everywhere. :/


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm assuming you have kids by now. Hopefully everything went well.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Any news?


----------



## PantoneH

Okay so the strings of goo stopped... No babies. Does their mucus plug change colors? Or could this whole thing last longer than i thought


----------



## ksalvagno

If you really had amber goo, then you need to call the vet or go in. A kid may not be positioned right.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hmmm....I agree with Karen. If you had amber goo she should be in active labor by now or done...


----------



## PantoneH

I had her in the backyard bc it was raining buckets. Somehow she got out i have NO idea how so shes out in the pasture eating away at the grass hay and trees. Im stumped. D:


----------



## ksalvagno

It may be that she didn't truly have amber goo.


----------



## happybleats

Humm no kids yet, but she is behaving normal? hows her udder look? it may have not been "the" amber goo...keep her close to home.


----------



## toth boer goats

Clear amber , tube like discharge, is the sign of labor approaching quickly. 

If she isn't progressing by now. You can wash up and check to see if there is a kid at the door and if she needs help.
Or contact a vet.


----------



## PantoneH

Got a bit of goop and dried goop on her hoohah tonight so frustrated


----------



## PantoneH

Maybe it wasnt true amber goo you maybe right. What could it be im stumped lol


----------



## PantoneH

This is thick and kinda caramel in color ugh why did i just think that.


----------



## HoosierShadow

We get discharge that is white, clear and sometimes has an amber look to it. Sometimes pee can change the color of the discharge too. 

How are the tail ligaments and udder? Those are two of the biggest things I look for from our does.


----------



## PantoneH

Her behavior is normal... Kind of stays by herself but she was cuddling my older buck in the big barn. Her udder is steadily getting bigger looking slightly posted. Her ligs are gone for the past two days now.


----------



## NyGoatMom

sick of waiting yet?


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas

Sound like shes getting really close.


----------



## happybleats

when you give up the watch..she will kid..they like putting us through that!! lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

Just walk around the barn nonchalantly while loudly exclaiming how much you have to do tonight, and you have no idea how you will be able to assist kidding does when you are soooo busy 

She'll pop em out five minutes after you leave the barn


----------



## PantoneH

Hahahaha she seems to be shifting her weight alot on her back legs. Ligs are still mush i need to trim feet but we gave her. Birthing haircut and had to take a break bc she just laid down on us and i was flippin her around on all sides lol im gonna let her relax then if i. Can tomrrow ill trim her feet then.


----------



## happybleats

with her so close to kidding, I might wait until she kids to trim her hooves...Unless they are super bad and hard to walk on..


----------



## NyGoatMom

^^Good for you! I have not attempted a birthing cut yet...I want to but I cannot see them standing for that!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats

You are so right they do just that


----------



## HoosierShadow

I agree on waiting to do the hooves, it can be stressful in late pregnancy. Don't trim unless it's something that can not wait.
 We have some does that are a little long now, but they are fine, so I'll wait until after they kid.
We did the hair trimming yesterday, the girls knew we were up to something lol I just trimmed the long hairs on their tails and anything long/sticking out around their hoohah. I used to shave that area, but with as cold as it can get, I figured they'd appreciate the extra hair lol


----------



## PantoneH

Now... Is it me hoping too much or is she curling her back? I thought about going in but i have big knuckles and pretty large fingers for a woman. LOL but her udder has gotten bigger. How do u like her prebirth cut?


----------



## PantoneH

She is favoring her right foot i got my husband to hold her tight while i looked and theyre long... Looks like its sore to walk on cuz where it grew over it seems to have folded onto the bottom of her foot.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Nice job on the haircut  What kind of clippers do you have?


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats

That is nicely done on the cut


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats

We have trimed our doe it didnt hurt or stress them


----------



## PantoneH

these aren't her kids.... But one of these pretty babies is the daddy they'll be 25% nubian.


----------



## PantoneH

I just bout a 50$ oster clipper from TSC. Needless to say i was VERY surprised. It didnt even clog up like the whal clippers i had! So out with the whal and in with the osters lol!


----------



## PantoneH

And thankyou! I was quite proud of myself when i inspected it afterward thinking i had chopped it up bad lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

That is good to know....I aim to get me one :cowboy:


----------



## PantoneH

Yes they do have some at good prices. I learned to trim with the hair too not against it haha it was easier than i thought she just laid down i didnt expect that i was thinking shed fight tooth and nail.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I *know* Heidi and Daisy will fight...Heidi starts jumpin the second she runs outta grain, and Daisy is a FF this season...LOL...it'll be like a rodeo!!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats

We do ours with oster from walgreens about thirty dollarthe did a great job


----------



## PantoneH

Hahaha ive had my fair share of rodeoing lol try shearing alpacas!!!!!!! I think thats easier than fighting a 175 pound goat with horns lol


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats

Oh my goodness


----------



## ksalvagno

PantoneH said:


> Hahaha ive had my fair share of rodeoing lol try shearing alpacas!!!!!!! I think thats easier than fighting a 175 pound goat with horns lol


I agree with that statement!


----------



## PantoneH

Lol an i went to walgreens to get some but they were out the cheapest ones they had were 110$ so tried jeffers too and they were way over my budget


----------



## PantoneH

And usually jeffers is really good with prices on most stuff


----------



## NyGoatMom

:ROFL: Omgoodness!! It must be fun to shear an alpaca or a llama! lol....

So you really shear _with_ the hair versus against?


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats

Wow ill have to buy some and start mailing them to you guys


----------



## PantoneH

Oh and look at my stash of eggs!! My rir and cochin started laying.


----------



## PantoneH




----------



## PantoneH

MotleyBoerGoats said:


> Wow ill have to buy some and start mailing them to you guys


Lol yes


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats

Awsome my girl have quit laying not enough light in a day for them


----------



## PantoneH

NyGoatMom said:


> :ROFL: Omgoodness!! It must be fun to shear an alpaca or a llama! lol....
> 
> So you really shear _with_ the hair versus against?


Yes i tried shaving against and it kept slowing down so i went with the hair and it went that much easier


----------



## NyGoatMom

I have probably 50 hens right now...and I am only getting a dozen a day :/ :hair: I hate winter...I even have a supplemental light....but the crazy weather has made molting abnormal this year...


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats

Yeah thats what we did it was much better


----------



## NyGoatMom

It is slowly improving...I have some dark egglayers, browns,whites and green,blues....I miss all my pretty eggs!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats

I wish i was getting that many


----------



## PantoneH

Lol i miss my americuanas. I had a beautiful splash aracuana hen i wish i never sold her. Best layer to me she layed more than my sex links!!! For some reason i got two a day from her. Not everyday but at least three times a week she would. Im hatching more this spring. Too much drama and other things going on right now to worry about it lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

I hear ya PantoneH...I am reducing my flock of ducks and eliminating some of my bantams too. I want more space for the goats and less pens to clean. Currently I have 3 coops...gonna bring it down to two....and one of the two remaining will have much less in it....I just don't have time for them all :sigh:

Speaking of Ameraucanas and EE's....I have two bantam EE's...freakin cutest things and they lay beautiful eggs...one more blue, one more green. If I replace any bantams...it'll be with those.


----------



## PantoneH

Awesome. I think i may get two more EEs but im gonna stick with cochins and red sex links.


----------



## PantoneH

I had ducks but the husband would get irate when theyd poop ALL OVER the garage Then got ontop of his truck so they had to go. Now ive got three geese two pomeranian and one touluse. Best guard dogs ive had and they stay in the pasture. I wont do ducks again.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Lol....mine are in a pen for that reason


----------



## goathiker

PantoneH said:


> Awesome. I think i may get two more EEs but im gonna stick with cochins and red sex links.


Who's laying the white eggs? Everything you've mentioned are brown or colored egg layers?

My new girls aren't laying yet. They are a little group this time, 3 Wyandottes, 2 Javas, 2 Marans, 1 Welsummer, and 1 Silkey. 
I also have 1 old Americana that escaped from the neighbor and moved in and 2 Bantam Brahma/Leghorn crosses that were hatched here. This little group lives in the buck house and free ranges though.


----------



## PantoneH

I have a breeding trio of phoenix. Theyre my husbands chickens


----------



## PantoneH

The white eggers i mean


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hahaha...good eye Jill!

I have about 50 hens....right now. Blue Laced Red Wyandottes, Welsummers, Ameracaunas (true ameracaunas from a breeder) Easter Eggers,red sexlinks, white leghorns, Dark Brahmas,an Appenzellar Spitzhauben, a black sexlink,two silkie hens,a few bantam cochins, some bantam cornish....I think that's all the breeds I have left....too late to think straight


----------



## goathiker

Well, I do have this back pen...In it is 1 Barred Rock, 1 golden comet, 1 brown leghorn, 1 white leghorn, 2 white rocks, and 2 young Wyandottes that didn't make the grade. It also contains 2 yummy turkeys, 4 Guineas of which 2 I'll keep. 1 keeper brown leghorn rooster (best guy ever), 1 Brahma/Leghorn back up rooster, and 1 yummy rooster. The hens are destined for retirement. Here they actually are though. My sister has a large place and will trade out my old hens for a bit of farm raised Angus beef. She doesn't mind if they lay too well anymore.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Nice...right now I have 7 turkey dinners still outside.... 4 more roosters for dinner and about 8 ducks....we've been too busy so they've been lucky...oh, and one lone surviving baby rabbit that if it's a girl, I'll keep but if it's a boy, we have more stew


----------



## goathiker

You know what though, that golden comet is going on 7 years old and still lays 3 eggs a week. Hers are very distinctive long skinny brown eggs. Kind of having a hard time parting with her.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

I hate to interrupt but WHERE ARE THE BABIES!


----------



## goathiker

Shh, we were showing her that she was boring and we've moved on to other things...To make her pop 'em out :-D


----------



## NyGoatMom

^^ :ROFL: Yeah, guys....we are so brilliant at distraction, we fooled you too :slapfloor:


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Lol!


----------



## PantoneH

Lol!! This is a good distraction keep going i think its working!!! I had everyone out today and her vulva is still leaking carmel colored yuk not as much as the other night, but just a bit to be noticed. Her vulvas kinda reddened i am sure its not from shavin her bc i shaved as far from it as i could bc i didnt want to cut her. (Ouch!!) so none yet im betting she has them soon. She tried running from me today. Lets just say that her fat, bounding belly kept her from going too far.


----------



## PantoneH

Sorry i didnt mean to cut out in the middle of the conversation lol! I was passed out on the couch! Haha and im thinking about getting me some turkey poults for thanksgiving next year. Wanted to this year but just didn't get to it. I am going to let those three geese breed and have some goose dinners though! It may be alittle greasy but man goose is good.


----------



## PantoneH

Oh ad shes standing up on her hay bin elevating the front half of her body over her hind end.... And shes swelling up!!! Shes beendoing that all morning and stares at me like shes cursing my bery name for keeping me locked up ROTFL


----------



## happybleats

sounds close...keep watch on her but dont let her see you!! lol


----------



## PantoneH

Lol i let her out today to give her a sense of normalcy she really wants to go in the big barn but my horses are in there and i dont want her hurt. Poor thing.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats

We left ours pened up and the lady i got her from told me to let her out so i did and she just butted heads with her best freind i went in the house my mon called we chated i told her i need to check the mail walked out the door and went now where is she and she was having babies it was weroid


----------



## NyGoatMom

Sounds close  Soooooo.......about those geese...... 

I love goose too, but hubby hates plucking them...lol


----------



## PantoneH

MotleyBoerGoats said:


> We left ours pened up and the lady i got her from told me to let her out so i did and she just butted heads with her best freind i went in the house my mon called we chated i told her i need to check the mail walked out the door and went now where is she and she was having babies it was weroid


They do that. Ive heard other cases that they show no sign if labor penned up but theyd let the doe out to pasture and shed be on the ground in full labor! Lol


----------



## PantoneH

NyGoatMom said:


> Sounds close  Soooooo.......about those geese......
> 
> I love goose too, but hubby hates plucking them...lol


Thats what im scared of lol we went hinting in Louisiana (im cajun born and bred) lol- and bagged three big honkin geese and the plucking and plucking.... And more plucking..... Lets just say we wont be doing that often LOL


----------



## NyGoatMom

...and plucking, and plucking.....and then you get to the down! :GAAH:


----------



## goathiker

Good thing I think goose is gross...Sounds like too much work.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hahaha...it is a TON of work by hand! Not really worth the time and energy to us, so our pair of geese are just pets...besides that, they are LOUD. My female not as much as my male....so raising a bunch is too much noise on my property. The neighbors have not complained...yet...and I'd like to keep it that way!


----------



## goathiker

We're lucky here. There's a poultry farm a few miles away that does everyones' small animals. They charge $1.25 for white chickens and a few cents more for colored. $1.75 for rabbits. $0.25 a lb for turkey and negotiable for geese, phesants, guineas, etc. Depending on if you want their skin to mount them. She runs a really nice clean place too. 
They will do goats and lambs as well for $60.00 cut and wrapped


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats

Wow that is not bad the guy that does it for100 for a goat so we just do it ourselfs


----------



## NyGoatMom

goathiker said:


> We're lucky here. There's a poultry farm a few miles away that does everyones' small animals. They charge $1.25 for white chickens and a few cents more for colored. $1.75 for rabbits. $0.25 a lb for turkey and negotiable for geese, phesants, guineas, etc. Depending on if you want their skin to mount them. She runs a really nice clean place too.
> They will do goats and lambs as well for $60.00 cut and wrapped


Wow...you are lucky! I'm not sure on bird pricing here but rabbits cost at least 10 each...ridiculous since they seem to be the easiest :/
Goats cost me 80.00 to slaughter, and grind it all, comes back nicely wrapped.But this guy is a deer guy...and not USDA inspected yet...he just got his mobile shop running though, so he will be.


----------



## goathiker

Wow, that's an outrageous price. My DH and I can do 20 rabbits in an afternoon. 'Course we both grew up on depression hit small homesteads and neither of us can stand to eat them anymore. We could go back to the old way if needed though. 
My grandson turns 3 this year. It's just about time for Nana to teach him to garden and start doing little things with the animals.. This time around I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## PantoneH

Lol we dont have neighbors for at least half a mile. Thought about a peacock LOL. but i like my geese around bc they only make noise at breakfast time and if somethings in the pasture that doesn't belong there and yes, plucking goose feathers is way too much work and to a beginner hunter or homesteader raising their own meat.... Very traumatizing


----------



## PantoneH

And wow yeah thats outrageous for a slaughter price. Labor is expensive. Ive been craving some rabbit stew lately. Getting another week of practice with my bow and im gonna go on a deer hunt. May try t find someone with a hog problem lol im tryin to fill our freezer up since dh doesnt want to spend extra (well spent) money on extra meat. We have rabbits galore out here we just shoot them in our front yard bc theyre destroying my garden. >:/


----------



## happybleats

My son and daughter butchers our chickens and turkey  ...we pay $70 to have a lamb butchered, My son says he can do them too, but mama's not there yet lol


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats

Wow it would be sweet to live there we hunt for deer and elk but dont think i could use a bow i say dont say you would never eat somthing because some day you just night have to my hubby is from Indiana he likes squarrel never had it but willing to try


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats

Goat hiker three is such a great age have fun he will love it


----------



## NyGoatMom

The only reason I don't want hubby to do it is because of the small amount of property we have. My big compost pile gets all the poultry and rabbit remains, and I think goat would be too much....fortunately our butcher takes care of the guts too...he has a friend who uses them for other purposes (feeds the coyotes )


----------



## goathiker

If you ever do try squirrel, make sure that you cut the tendons in the hind legs. Otherwise the drumsticks will jump out of the frying pan. Talk about freaking out a beginner.


----------



## PantoneH

guess who i found up front in my pot belly pigs bed. Lol just checked on domino.... Still nothing


----------



## happybleats

lol


----------



## goathiker

Well, that looks a lot more comfy then a barn


----------



## NyGoatMom

goathiker said:


> If you ever do try squirrel, make sure that you cut the tendons in the hind legs. Otherwise the drumsticks will jump out of the frying pan. Talk about freaking out a beginner.


I know frogs legs do that too...they shake and shimmy....lol


----------



## goathiker

Mmm, this all making me hungry for spring. Fresh caught trout and Crawdads over a campfire...Best thing ever.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats

Understandable


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats

Yes legs commin out of my frying pan oh hell no sorry thanks for letting me that would have funny if i didnt know would have freacked me out


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hahahahahaha....^^ That would be priceless!! :ROFL:


----------



## PantoneH

Lol omg that would be so funny my husband hunts for squirrels... They're abundant out her including big fox squirrel but when we have the gun theyre nowhere to be found lmao


----------



## goathiker

I have a little Treeing Feist. He is good at his job and I think he makes it to the squirrel before the bullet does sometimes.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Three of my 4 sons hunt...but I think only 2 have tried to go for squirrel...I've never tried it. What does it taste like?


----------



## PantoneH

Ongod yes im totally having a crawfish boil when it gets warm. Corn on the cob red skinned taters, spicy crawdads, makes my mouth water just thinking of it.


----------



## PantoneH

I haven't had it yet but my interest it peaked lol alligator is delicious btw. Yu-uh-meee


----------



## NyGoatMom

LOL....I've never tried a crawfish.....but I can go for some corn on the cob and red skinned taters now :cowboy: ...oh, and fry me up a home grown heritage breed chicken breast to go with that,please! :drool:


----------



## NyGoatMom

PantoneH said:


> I haven't had it yet but my interest it peaked lol alligator is delicious btw. Yu-uh-meee


Taste comparison?


----------



## goathiker

Squirrel is rich and greasy. The best part is the pan gravy so yummy...It tastes like it's self. I can't really compare it. 

I think we need to start another chat thread...Seems this little group has a lot to talk about.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Mmmmm...pan gravy sounds good to me! I'll have to try it next time my son and his friend go out...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ok...I made a new chat thread! It's ~Pull up a chair and come on in ~....


----------



## goathiker

Sounds great. I'll be over there real soon


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas

any babies yet? its almost new years eve lol


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats

What about the moma is sge doing anything


----------



## PantoneH

I just checked her and shes not doing a thing. Ugh lol shes laying down chewing a cud. I bet she has them new years. All the fireworks going off stressing her out


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats

Ok I'll check back


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh man. :hair::crazy:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Lol...this doe is taking her sweet time


----------



## toth boer goats

Yes she is.


----------



## PantoneH

Okay now shes got clear/ slightly colored streaming. Instead of being a solid color is a see through amber. Is that true goo? Lol shes standingbup elevatkn the front half of her body over her back end.... Her hoohah is swollen as you know what and her teats have filled in. Their now, at rhe juction where her teats come off the ydder, the size of my thumb then taper down to their usual size at the ducts...alsoI cant even tell shes got babies i think were having new yrs babies!!  and she was really taking a liking to my little buck the last few weeks.. The month old pygmy/NG cross..... But now she is trying to butt him through the fence to her pen


----------



## PantoneH

Shes humping her back out then stretching out too. Im so excited an nervous!!!!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Sounds like positioning and/or contractions!


----------



## goathiker

Sounds like she's on her way.


----------



## PantoneH

Yaaaaay!


----------



## Twink90

Just started reading this! Sounds like I got here just on time for babies!! Best of luck & can't wait to see them!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Really????!! YAY! :stars: :stars:


----------



## PantoneH




----------



## happybleats

here you go.....it time!!! excited excited!!!


----------



## PantoneH

Now how much goo are we talking bc now i think its stopped for a bit. Checked her again and im not seeing any more.... But i sure a glad i shaved her the other day lol


----------



## PantoneH

I give up!!! Im just going to leave her alone


----------



## goathiker

Is she pawing her bedding at all? Still hunching up?

My does never have much goo at all, maybe a couple Tablespoons full.


----------



## happybleats

Mine too, just a little...


----------



## PantoneH

Nope nothing. Shes laying down


----------



## PantoneH

It looked to be a tbs of go. Now its dried on her and shes not doing anything. This is so frustrating


----------



## happybleats

go take a hot bath..drink some tea or hot coco...relax and watch a movie...peep in on her every so often..but relax..she will kid when her body is ready...and yes..its very frustrating..you want to scream PUSH ALREADY!! lol


----------



## PantoneH

I know right!!! Lol making me some hot tea right now


----------



## BCG

My does keeps doing the exact same thing. I've never seen so much random discharge as I have this year. Usually it's just the mucus plug over a day or two and then nothing until it's time. All my does seem to be leaking from time to time. Driving me nuts! Hang in there...we're there with ya!


----------



## PantoneH

Lol thanks!


----------



## PantoneH

Shes out there chewing her cud oce again


----------



## goathiker

:hug:


----------



## NyGoatMom

I know how you feel....lol...last may I felt like I was just staring at my doe listening to her fart and burp and watching her chew cud for hours!! Well...........................I was.  :lol:


----------



## BCG

NyGoatMom said:


> I know how you feel....lol...last may I felt like I was just staring at my doe listening to her fart and burp and watching her chew cud for hours!! Well...........................I was.  :lol:


Hahaha! I think we've all been there. Heck...I've been doing that for a week now. :/ More pooping than farting though! LOL


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats

I was so hoping for babies but maybe they will be the first of the year


----------



## TrinityRanch

NyGoatMom said:


> I know how you feel....lol...last may I felt like I was just staring at my doe listening to her fart and burp and watching her chew cud for hours!! Well...........................I was.  :lol:


I can relate! I have a 10 weeks pregnant Nubian doe who is already exhausted and moaning as if she is in active labor...


----------



## PantoneH

BCG said:


> Hahaha! I think we've all been there. Heck...I've been doing that for a week now. :/ More pooping than farting though! LOL


Lol pretty much! Im just going to leave her be I'm exhausted from just worrying about it all day. Gonna check her two or three more times then go to bed after midnight. HAPPY NEW YEARS! Only way it'd be better is if i had twins waiting at home when we get back from dinner lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

The wait is horrible, isn't it?


----------



## MsScamp

BCG said:


> My does keeps doing the exact same thing. I've never seen so much random discharge as I have this year. Usually it's just the mucus plug over a day or two and then nothing until it's time. All my does seem to be leaking from time to time. Driving me nuts! Hang in there...we're there with ya!


This whole year has been screwed up. I've never seen so many abnormal things happening.


----------



## PantoneH

Ikr!?!?! The weather has been horrendous too!!!! :crazy:


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas

Happy new years hope you get some babies!


----------



## PantoneH

And we are up and down once again.... Pawing... Then down.


----------



## PantoneH

Thanks! Hapy new year!


----------



## PantoneH

:-| hm. Threw her an arm load of hay into her feeder. Ill let yall know if i wake up to kids tomorrow lol probably not but hey a girl can hope. Yall have a good night!


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas

if she's pawing at the ground she should have them soon I definitely would expect kids in the morning but then again every does different


----------



## NyGoatMom

Babies??


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats

Happy New years hoping you have babies


----------



## jennnaragsdale

Anything?


----------



## wendylou

New year babies?


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas

How are things? Any kiddos?


----------



## toth boer goats

Happy New year Kiddo's?


----------



## happybleats

tap tap tap.....hohummmm hohummm...tap tap tap...onder::ZZZ::sleeping:ray::book::hair::dazed:


----------



## PantoneH

Lol hangon we slept in DHs alarm didnt go off and my phone died.


----------



## PantoneH

UMmmmmmm nothing yet but she is swollen beyond beleif... Today seems promisin but im not countin on it


----------



## happybleats

lol...poor little goat lol..I bet she is as ready as we are lol


----------



## PantoneH

Shes licking my hands, clothes....really realy hollowed out... Ligs are gone, and her hoohah is ver very pink and looking kinda gaping open and swollen And streaming nearly white colored goo


----------



## milk and honey

Licking is a great sign!!! Lick lick lick ...everything, getting ready for those babies!!!


----------



## PantoneH

Okay, domino, get with it! Ive got my kit READY! Lol ive been wringing my hands for two weeks now! Lol :crazy:


----------



## TrinityRanch

Woo, hate to get anyone's hopes up, but she sounds about ready to me!  Happy Kidding!


----------



## PantoneH

I know im acting indifferent. I want to stay close but i have to go pick. Up some heat bulbs (she JUST broke the one i ha in there- the LAST ONE i had...) and some meds. Tomorrow ryan is having surgery all day so.....im stuck between a rock and a hard place. :-|


----------



## toth boer goats

Hope it all works out.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Any babies yet?


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas

Do whats most important to ya hun some things do come before kidding. Do you have a friend that could watch domino fer ya?


----------



## PantoneH

Dh wants to do dinner in level plains. Running home to check on her now fingers crossed


----------



## NyGoatMom

Let us know!


----------



## jennnaragsdale

Poor girl ad you giving calcium?


----------



## PantoneH

Were streaming WHITE GOO!!!!!!!!!!lots and lots!!


----------



## nchen7

tonight might be the night! good luck!!! keep us updated


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Mine has contractions but no discharge. I might beat you!


----------



## kccjer

Wooooo!!!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats

So cool can't wait


----------



## NyGoatMom

*biting nails* ray:


----------



## PantoneH

=D o.m.g. yay


----------



## PantoneH

Her tail is sticky and wet. No water breakage yet. Had to head back to level plains to dinner. Doesn't seem to be progressing fast.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Bet she's having em now  She knows....a doe _always_ knows :lol:


----------



## PantoneH

I'll pitch a fit the likes of this forum has ever seen if she does. Lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

:GAAH: :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats

LOL


----------



## PantoneH

Nearly home  we shall see


----------



## PantoneH

meanwhile.... How bout a cute pic of my pymgy/dwarf cross? Lol hes a mommas boy


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats

Awwwwww


----------



## PantoneH

And.... Nothing. No goo. NOTHING!!!! Wtheck!


----------



## BCG

Welcome to my world! LOL I sooooo feel for ya. I think our does need those buttons that pop out when the turkey is done. Then we wouldn't have to keep guessing and going crazy!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Mine didn't have a spot of goo until the feet came out! Right as my friend was telling me I had plenty of time to run home and change, LOL.


----------



## jennnaragsdale

Mine tend to have their water break as the push

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## PantoneH

Wel husbands out of surgery and i checked her this morning at 630.... Swollen... But no streaming no goo and no babies. :gaah:


----------



## jennnaragsdale

Man nothin like a million things going on at once!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## toth boer goats

How is your husband doing after his surgery? Praying he will be OK. :hug:

Still no babies, wow, tell her, you would like to keep your hair and to get on with it. :hair::wink::crazy:


----------



## nchen7

I wish a speedy recovery for your husband.

since he was in surgery, you'd think that's when does tend to wait to have their babies. guess she thinks she keep you hanging in suspense for longer.....


----------



## happybleats

Prayers for a speedy recovery fro your husband.....!!

Sounds like things are progressing well for your doe, although slowly lol...nothing sounds like anything to be alarmed by...

Best wishes


----------



## NyGoatMom

Glad your husbands surgery is over  

Now for the doe...............


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats

Omg can you not catch a break hope all goes well for a seedy recovery for your hubby. Goodness sakes this done is taking a long time but babies must have alittle more to go until they are ready ti come out


----------



## PantoneH

Hes gonna be fine had his gallbladder taken out.... And boy is he milking it!! (Women can handle pain SOOOOOO much better than men) sigh lol hell hurt for three days thats it. I had the same thing done but an ovary taken out laproscopically then a major surgery less than a week later Dx sucked.... But yeah i thought id have babies going home now so ill let yall know!


----------



## toth boer goats

I know how DH can be.


----------



## PantoneH

Lol!!!!


----------



## PantoneH

And thankyou everyone for the well wishes.


----------



## toth boer goats

No problem


----------



## PantoneH

So...... Any thoughts? Lol i am stumped lol as to when shell pop. She doesnt look prego anymore!!!! Haha


----------



## kccjer

She looks very ready. ...


----------



## NyGoatMom

This doe is gonna hang on to the last!  She is just stringing us all along 

Also...have you done any copper? She looks a little fish tailed..and she has a reddish tinge to her legs...that's why I ask


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

I'm guessing the babies have dropped which is why she doesn't look as wide. Which means they're coming soon!


----------



## PantoneH

Theres copper in there feed but i do need to get a supplement or mineral block.


----------



## PantoneH

Ill get some possibly tomorrow. Theres no way icould go back to dothan again..... At the hospital from 430-12! Haha but i am going to get some.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Lol...I hear ya there...right now we are getting blasted by snow...there's a good 7-9 inches out there.
As for the copper...I would get a bolus. The pills are pre-measured at Jeffers online for goats...super easy!


----------



## PantoneH

Now its back to amber


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats

You should name her rainbow


----------



## PantoneH

Her udder looks like its starting to get posty


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats

Looks like she is starting to strut her bag which is great getting closer


----------



## PantoneH

Does her udder look as if its hanging down a bit more than normal or are does it look ok? Not one for conformation but id like to pass on good traits


----------



## NyGoatMom

I think (but I am not good at this...lol...) that she could have better attachment, but her medial looks good and teats don't go outward too bad. I'd say she looks pretty good.

Ok, now all the pros can correct me


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats

Me either but she is going to give a lot of milk


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats

She looks as good as my mancha


----------



## goathiker

I'd like to see wider attachments and see her fill that rear udder out more. She's young though, capacity comes with time and regular milking. What you're seeing now is going to change a lot as she gets a bit older.


----------



## PantoneH

Okay. Hopefully shell fill out more.  fixing to start a late dinner- i passed out from being so exhausted- ill check her in a minute looks like a freeze tonight with 20 mph winds. Thankfully i closed the barn in and put a lamp out


----------



## PantoneH

Omg ive probably got nothing to complain about but lord its 30 degrees outside D: gonna be waking up every hour and a half to check her now for three days.  its supposed to freeze all weekend


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats

Yep and that's when it will happen


----------



## PantoneH

Just checked her. Lots of licking and biting sides and craning her neck over her back, and shes got a dried glop of goo followed by a wet hoohah. :/


----------



## NyGoatMom

It's -3 here right now....poor goats! I hate when it gets this cold!


----------



## NyGoatMom

How is she acting?


----------



## wendylou

Lol! If this goat could read what all is being said about her right now! Lol


----------



## happybleats

Bundle up and stay warm...since its soooo cold!! bring lots and lots of towels, if she kids tonight (which looks like she may) you want to get the kids dry fast. You also want to be sure they get up and nurse...I like to bring out a bottle and nipple...if baby is weak I will milk mom and get the kids started if need be...

Happy Kidding, dont forget the pix!!


----------



## MsScamp

PantoneH said:


> Does her udder look as if its hanging down a bit more than normal or are does it look ok? Not one for conformation but id like to pass on good traits


She looks like she could have a swing bag, but it's hard to tell when she isn't moving. I'm not very good at telling good conformation unless they are moving.


----------



## Scottyhorse

GoatCrazy said:


> She looks like she could have a swing bag, but it's hard to tell when she isn't moving. I'm not very good at telling good conformation unless they are moving.


Swing bag. :laugh:


----------



## PantoneH

I am bundled up. Was gonna put a jacket on her but i cant get it on her lol and DH cant help. Ugh oh well. Ive got a hair dryer and towels galore she hasnt dont anything yet i checked her from the window and shes sitting there chewing her cud. Yet again


----------



## PantoneH

A swing bag? Ill look it up


----------



## PantoneH

Couldnt find anything.


----------



## nchen7

anything yet??


----------



## happybleats

I think by swing bag, she means poor attachment, when she walks her udder will swing : )


----------



## toth boer goats

Any babies?


----------



## MsScamp

happybleats said:


> I think by swing bag, she means poor attachment, when she walks her udder will swing : )


Exactly. I didn't think about it being a local term, and I don't know what the technical term is - sorry.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Anything?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Hey, I am right there with ya! I've got a doe on day 155 and no sign of labor, but goo just like yours.


----------



## PantoneH

Lol thanks! Thats what i though it does swing pretty good when running or walking. And no no babies still. Still getting blobs of goo nothing else its back and forth from amber to white


----------



## toth boer goats

:ZZZ::cart:


----------



## NyGoatMom

This doe is absolutely infuriating  :lol:


----------



## PantoneH

loggyacreslivestock said:


> Hey, I am right there with ya! I've got a doe on day 155 and no sign of labor, but goo just like yours.


Now i know my doe isnt wierd or abnormal LOL


----------



## PantoneH

I know right....? Shes still got globs on her hoohah and tail. Hell her tail was soaking wet the night before last. Why!!!!!!!!!!? Shes got this down to a T dude.


----------



## jennnaragsdale

I love that you call it a whoha too I get teased for that


----------



## toth boer goats

:wink::laugh:


----------



## goathiker

jennnaragsdale said:


> I love that you call it a whoha too I get teased for that


 I thought that was the technical Goat Spot term for it :scratch:


----------



## NyGoatMom

:lol: Me too Jill :lol:


----------



## wendylou

Ok... Where's the kids? Did I miss anything?? Lol


----------



## goathiker

Hum ho didley do...This doe ain't even pregnant...I'm not even going to read this thread anymore.


----------



## goathiker

Did it work?


----------



## wendylou

[No message]


----------



## PantoneH

Lol nothing


----------



## kccjer

Sheesh...you need to plan a long trip somewhere


----------



## NyGoatMom

What's the discharge look like now? And I forget...did she have a due date?


----------



## PantoneH

Now its clear. :/ udder is looking really full now heres the footage for today


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah,yeah....she's never gonna give those babies up! It's just another trick  :laugh:


----------



## PantoneH

idk maybe it is. I checked her before coming to see my neice and nephew an i plan on goin back around lunch ish


----------



## toth boer goats

I see she is having baby turds, LOL, Sorry couldn't resist. :dance:

But yep, she is getting tighter in the udder.


----------



## PantoneH

Lol yeah sorry for the poop! Lol


----------



## PantoneH

Ugh im starting to get excited! Lol kinda antsy to get home LOL


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats

Don't be sorry to funny


----------



## PantoneH

Ugh im starting to get excited! Lol kinda antsy to get home LOL


----------



## PantoneH

I have reason to bwlieve tht she is close. Shes in here just a talking im in here with her...


----------



## PantoneH




----------



## MotleyBoerGoats

Well we will be watching to see if you are right


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats

Sometimes that's all it takes for them to relax my Munich laid right on ny cap and had her babies


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats

Sorry my lap stupid smart phone


----------



## PantoneH

Lol


----------



## packhillboers

She is looking more ready now. How is her diet? I like to give our does a pre-labor energy drink burst with molasses water, some calcium and maybe even pro-bios if they seem to need it. It helps the contractions to be stronger when they have a good amount of calcium and minerals in their diet.


----------



## nchen7

that looks like amber! looks close!!! happy kidding!!!!!!!!


----------



## fezz09

Geez!! If she doesn't go soon she is going to need another haircut lol


----------



## PantoneH

Ugh well not only kidding hopefully tonight ive got another sick goat.  vet said pneumonia but idk temp is 101.3 gotta run out for dh so im going to grab some MOM while im out...just incase its bloat


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats

Oh good grief girl you need back up I hope you have some


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh no  Sorry


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh man, I am sorry you have to deal with that now too.


----------



## PantoneH

Nope no back up if it gets worse im going to call the mom in law


----------



## NyGoatMom

Man, wish I could help  Hope she responds quickly to treatment...Do you think it could be frothy bloat?


----------



## PantoneH

No shes responsive and alert... She actually pooped when i walked in the door with MOM and mineral oil. I don't see anymore water coming out of her nose and mouth. Now incase it could be recurring pneumonia gonna treat her for it the vaccinate EVERYONE.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats

I have been watching ours like crazy


----------



## PantoneH

Well i can really tell dominos close! Shes rubbing on me and sticking her nose into my armpit she NEVER EVER does this


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats

Well it would be nice if she would have those babies so you only had one to deal with


----------



## happybleats

What are the symptoms of your ill goat? normal temp...but you said water comeing from mouth and nose? 

Peumonia doesnt all ways present a fever...but there usualy are other symptoms...


----------



## jennnaragsdale

Good plan to treat anyways, I usually do that too


----------



## PantoneH

She has(always had it too) thick green snot coming from her nose.... Really REALLY bloated she was shaking like a leaf outside so i put a small jacket on her and brought her inside the house. Shes still alert and everything. Her breathing isn't labored but its shallower and shorter than usual


----------



## jennnaragsdale

Don't let her lay walk walk walk


----------



## PantoneH

Okay fixing to put a leash on her and walk her down the hall


----------



## PantoneH




----------



## happybleats

WIth bloat, her left side will be large and hard..1 tablespoon of baking soda in enough water to drench then massage, knead bounce and walk ..get her front feet elevated as well...keep up until you hear rumen fuction, grumbling, gas and burps...B complex is a good suport and Porbios will help restore flora...
I assume this is they girl fromt he other post, so continue her antibiotics for a full 5-7 days...keep her hydrated...lotsof hay in front of her...and as stated, dont let her lay too long...keep her moving..until you are sure the bloat has past..

best wishes


----------



## jennnaragsdale

Ah the things we do for goats!


----------



## PantoneH

I walked her for a good bit and shes starting to burp just alittle bit. Her rumens waking up, its making tiny sounds but i can hear it. Now im rubbing and burping her like a baby shes sitting with me on the couch now. My husbands having a fit LOL


----------



## jennnaragsdale

Animals are an investment she's worth at least 250 right?


----------



## PantoneH

Scared the hell out of me when i went outside and shes just standing theree looking miserable and shaking like a leaf.  phew im glad i went out there when i did instead of staying at the in laws to play with the kiddos


----------



## NyGoatMom

Aww....she is pretty PantoneH 
Tell hubby she makes the couch look more unique


----------



## PantoneH

Lol more than that bc i fed her a good amount of protein and supplements when my buck bred her in october shed at least have twins!!!


----------



## PantoneH

NyGoatMom said:


> Aww....she is pretty PantoneH
> Tell hubby she makes the couch look more unique


 Thankyou.  i cant wait to see what her pretty babies are going to look like.


----------



## PantoneH

this is the drainage coming out of her mose.... Dh thought she was slobbering but its water front her mouth (?) gonna eat dinner and walk her again. Put her outside to peepee and she went and stood in the corner of the yard furthest away from the house and usually shes trying to get inside through our dog door


----------



## Darlaj

Is she grinding her teeth ? .... She dosent sound like she doin great  Try more oil too if u drench mineral oil be careful add a little flaver to it like juice not molasses mineral oil has no flaver and can easily be aspirated ...some c&d antitoxin would be good as well


----------



## PantoneH

Yeah gonna give her that too. And no no tooth grinding at all. Her guts making some noise but not much i just dont know what she got into! There was no hay or feed in the barn....


----------



## Darlaj

Goats are tricky ..... Just need to get her ruman rumbling ... It took three or for doses of oil for my Nubian .... I am sorry u are dealing w this it's awful .... My herd has been sicky with diff stuff for three months  I think I got it licked now though keep us posted


----------



## happybleats

try giving her more probios...help her rumen some...Offer hay or leaves no grain, also get her to drink...get her temp again...see how its doing

Homemade Electrolytes

A half gallon of hot water
2-6 Tablespoons of Unsulphured Blackstrap Molasses
1-2 Tablespoons of Either Sea Salt, Epsom Salt, Baking Soda or Table Salt.
1 cup of Apple Cider Vinegar


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats

Look for bite marks maybe something bit herhope she will be ok I'll be checking back with you in am


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats

Gasx will help alps only chewables


----------



## PantoneH

Omg guess whaaaaaaaaat


----------



## happybleats

Babies??


----------



## Darlaj

What what what?


----------



## Darlaj

Baaaabies?


----------



## PantoneH




----------



## PantoneH

CONTRACTIONS!!!! Hard and fast!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats

Omg I'm glad I didn't miss it


----------



## Darlaj

Oh my gosh how exciting good luck


----------



## happybleats

here you go...for real this time!!!


----------



## Darlaj

So excited been stalking thread forever


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats

Hoping all goes well


----------



## Twink90

Oh this is exciting! I feel like I know her by now!!! Push mama push!!! Praying for healthy babies for you!


----------



## PantoneH

Just broke the sack we have a bubble


----------



## PantoneH

Shes straining VERY HARD


----------



## PantoneH

Should i help


----------



## Scottyhorse

If she seems to be having trouble, you can gently pull on the kids' feet. I did that with a doe this year!


----------



## goathiker

Check to be sure that there is a nose and two feet. It's easier to help before they are all jammed up together. If there is leave her be until the head pops out.


----------



## Scottyhorse

It's only been about 10 mins, but go with your gut!


----------



## goathiker

As soon as the head pops out pull one leg out and down to cock the shoulders. You'll feel a click when the shoulders are cocked. Pulling too soon can tilt the head back and make it harder.


----------



## happybleats

If presentations is good, allow her to do the work...it can take time so be patient, as long as things progress...if you have to help pull..always work with her...whenshe pushed, you genlty pull downward, stop when she stops...


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Check to be sure that there is a nose and two feet. It's easier to help before they are all jammed up together. If there is leave her be until the head pops out.


Yup, I agree. Phanton, I know it's nerve wracking!!


----------



## jennnaragsdale

I help everyone, I've yet to have a kid l one up right, plus it makes it easier one everyone, you can heave your stuff right there...do you have your boogie sucker?


----------



## PantoneH

its a GIRL


----------



## jennnaragsdale

YES now three more


----------



## happybleats

yahooooo!!! any more coming??


----------



## Scottyhorse

:dance: :stars: Woohoo!!!!


----------



## goathiker

Nice


----------



## happybleats

she took forever to get there but then ....she was fast!! lol


----------



## PantoneH

Shes gourgous omg im dancing and crying


----------



## happybleats

after all that drama waiting..you deserved a doe!!! congrats!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

PantoneH said:


> Shes gourgous omg im dancing and crying


:hug: Congrats!


----------



## Twink90

Wooohoooo. So happy for you both!


----------



## PantoneH

Shes gourgous omg im dancing and crying


----------



## goathiker

No more then? 

Make sure that you take moms collar off so that baby doesn't get her head or leg caught in it.


----------



## Darlaj

awsome


----------



## kccjer

Wooohooo!!!! Bout time!!


----------



## Darlaj

????


----------



## PantoneH




----------



## PantoneH

Theres has to be one more


----------



## kccjer

2???


----------



## goathiker

Boy that second one is a big strong kid.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Adorable!!!


----------



## PantoneH

Milked momma bc they couldnt latch on at all think the girl got some but just going to be safe now my heat bulb blew and i am going to have to bring them in


----------



## Scottyhorse

How cold is it out there?


----------



## PantoneH

How much of the coloatrum should i give that i milked its not mych that i got


----------



## Scottyhorse

Feed them till their bellies are full, but not super firm. It can take a while for them to figure out the whole nursing thing though.


----------



## PantoneH

Wel while i was inside she butted the boy and shoved him under the gate!!!! Poor thin i thought it was really hurt so i took him out.  i guess she rejected him


----------



## PantoneH

Its almost freezing tonight


----------



## PantoneH

The girl is out there just a suckin. Shes got it down pat.


----------



## Darlaj

How is you other doe doing


----------



## PantoneH

She seems to be outraged bc i kicked her out lol shes on the backporch with a jakcet on im thinking shes ok... Little mans sleeping with me and shes actually fixin to come inside with me


----------



## PantoneH

how about that color???!


----------



## PantoneH

went out and she somehow got wet so i brought her in... If its cold enough for me to see her my breath and her fur is really damp theyre in for the night. Bad thing is i dont have a kennel big enough for momma.... Could i put them back on her tomorrow am?


----------



## goathiker

You'll need to feed them through the night. They each need 20 ounces of colostrum in the first 24 hours. That means making sure they get 3 ounces every 3 hours tonight. When you take them back out, take both at once. Make the mom nurse the boy if you have to but, watch closely that she doesn't hurt him.


----------



## PantoneH

I ask bc it seems as tho she butted the boy into the fence shoving him under it


----------



## PantoneH

goathiker said:


> You'll need to feed them through the night. They each need 20 ounces of colostrum in the first 24 hours. That means making sure they get 3 ounces every 3 hours tonight. When you take them back out, take both at once. Make the mom nurse the boy if you have to but, watch closely that she doesn't hurt him.


Thanks!!! The boy is sucking it down!!!!!


----------



## PantoneH

aw. Theyre so cute.


----------



## PantoneH

Fudge the sick doe is now chewing her cud and acting normal again. Thankyou everyone!!!!!!


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas

Awwwwww shes adorable!!!!!!!!


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas

Such beautiful mancha babies!!!! Bout time they get here haha


----------



## happybleats

Both babies are beautiful!!!..Sometimes it can take a bit work to get mom to take both...unless you want a bottle baby..you will need to bring both back to mom and work with her...at the very least if he is safe with her but she wont feed him you can leave him with his sister and bottle feed... with the cold can be a pain however..be sure to milk mom fully if you choose to bottle raise, you dont want her udder to become congested....if only one baby nurses, she may pick a favorite side, keep theother side milked out to keep her even...

Best wishes


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats

They are beautiful contracts but not sure if mom will take babe back I tried this and the next day no way would she take her back but glad they are here


----------



## wendylou

Yaaaaay!!!!! I'm glad she finally had the babies! They are so sweet! Congratulations!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Glad the Doe is better. :thumb:

The kids are adorable.


----------



## PantoneH

She seems to be ok i am checkin on them every ten minutes or so. Now theyre jumping around on wobbly legs sucking each others faces lol!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute, LOL

Do they need a Bo-se shot?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Man I missed it!!! 

Congrats though! :stars: They are gorgeous


----------



## PantoneH

toth boer goats said:


> So cute, LOL
> 
> Do they need a Bo-se shot?


Do they needto have one?


----------



## goathiker

Yes, if you have Bo.Se give them each 1/2 of a cc. Plus if you have vitamin E gel caps give each the oil out one in their mouth. Babies are born with no vitamin E reserves at all.


----------



## toth boer goats

I would give B0-se to them.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats

It help them and makes them spunky


----------



## PantoneH

Ok I'll get some tomorrow. . They are pretty spunky tho! But man did they come out with a set of lung that put my 6month old nephew Cannon to shame!


----------



## PantoneH

And we decided on names. =D the white male is Ceaser. The female is named Sashka.


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats

Like those names


----------



## PantoneH

Thanks!!! And also what about first arrival paste? I cant find bo-se.... Jeffers doesnt have it suprisingly and i tried tsc but got put on hol for ten minutes. Tsc here sucks theyre aleays short of people to work but wont hire people (like me) that need a job :|


----------



## happybleats

you can get selenium Vit e gel at TSC ...you dose it monthly..


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

I have yet to find it necessary. I have started giving it to my does before they kid but I haven't always done so, and every kid has been fine. As long as they seem strong and can walk I wouldn't be too worried.


----------



## PantoneH

happybleats said:


> you can get selenium Vit e gel at TSC ...you dose it monthly..


I already gave them vitamin E this morning would it be okay to still getvthat?


----------



## PantoneH

Okay. They do seem to be allright for now. Theyre walking around outside (made a hoop shelter with a cattle pen) and theyre having a great time in the sunny cold weather lol


----------



## PantoneH

Also.... When can i start vaccinations?


----------



## Twink90

Glad there doing good. So mom wouldn't take them back? That's so sad, hope they stay healthy bottle feeding them! Best wishes


----------



## PantoneH

Twink90 said:


> Glad there doing good. So mom wouldn't take them back? That's so sad, hope they stay healthy bottle feeding them! Best wishes


She is feeding them. They do look like theyre gettin milk but im giving them 4tbs of canned goats milk watered down to a ratio of 2/1. I feel on their bellies before i help out twice a day -morning and noon and they dont feel full. Plus im taking the boy off in two weeks bc i just always bottle raise my boys... Hes getting banded too.


----------



## Scottyhorse

happybleats said:


> you can get selenium Vit e gel at TSC ...you dose it monthly..


See I've always been told if you do it monthly you can overdose it? Jeffers has the gel, at least they did last time I checked?


----------



## happybleats

> See I've always been told if you do it monthly you can overdose it? Jeffers has the gel, at least they did last time I checked​


The gel you do monthly, the BOSe you do once or twice a year : ) I buy mine frm Jeffers as well, but I think TSC carries it also.



> Plus im taking the boy off in two weeks bc i just always bottle raise my boys... Hes getting banded too.


If you want him as a bottle baby I would pull now...let sister have all moms milk...switch the buck to whole cows milk...its cheaper than can goats milk and they do well on it...do the switch slowly by mixing the canned goats milk with whole cows milk decreasing the goats milk over a period of a week or so...As for banding, if he is going to be a pet, I would hold off on banding him for as long as possible..you want to give time for his ureter to grow well and help prevent future issues connected to urinary Calculi and infections..I would hold off until at least 3 months but would rather push to 6 months...depending on the situation, if you have a seperate pen for him and how frisky he becomes...


----------



## fezz09

I'm in northern Canada, also selenium deficient. I give Selon-E IM a month before breeding starts and then the babies get a shot at a couple hours old, plus I feed free choice loose mineral with selenium... I thought that was plenty?! Everyone seems healthy and sassy!


----------



## PantoneH

Thankyou so much for the info everyone! I had to brig the babies inside... Thank god i did.... Bc when i went out this morning it was 20 degrees and all the water buckets were frozen solid!!!! The low last night was 14 with a windchill of 4!!! D:


----------

